# UK Citizen Pregnant to Australian Boyfriend



## Peanut78 (Jun 7, 2010)

Hi I'm really hoping someone can help us out with some advice...I'm a UK citizen on a working holiday visa, due to expire in Oct.

My boyfriend, whose Australian and I have just found out we are 15 weeks pregnant, which is great news, we're very happy but we now face the problem of arranging a visa so that either I can stay here or he can come back to the UK with me.

The problem that we are up against is that we have been together for less than 12 months and we haven't lived together in our own house so to speak.

All of the information that I can find says that you either need to have lived together for 12 months (Aus) or 24 months (UK).

We can't be the only people that have gone through this process and I'd be really grateful for any advice that anyone could give us!

Many thanks


----------



## Bbay2Oz (May 10, 2010)

Peanut78 said:


> Hi I'm really hoping someone can help us out with some advice...I'm a UK citizen on a working holiday visa, due to expire in Oct.
> 
> My boyfriend, whose Australian and I have just found out we are 15 weeks pregnant, which is great news, we're very happy but we now face the problem of arranging a visa so that either I can stay here or he can come back to the UK with me.
> 
> ...


Congratulations  

I'd suggest you contact a very good migration agent (George Lombard, Alan Collett....etc) and seek professional help/advice.

Good luck.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

A friend met this guy in Australia while she was there for her studies, stayed with him for not more than a week. She then had lot of trouble convincing her parents. She was in India while the guy was in Australia, they were seeing each other for over 2 years but their only means of communication was over teh net. She went to Australia last September on Holiday visa. Got married to him there, applied for spouse visa in December, got it a month back, but she had enough proof to support her relations of 2+ years.. You did not say how long have you been seeing this guy..


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

It's all up to proof, as they say in courts.


----------

